# DW Review - ODK Jet



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW ODK Jet Review*

Shampoos..... everyone has a favorite and most modern shampoos are really good so competition is very intense in this arena so its always nice to try a new contender.

Obviously shampoo performance can vary with the conditions given, water hardness, wash media and even the weather conditions can affect the performance of a shampoo but cleaning power is generally assumed so these days its more about lubricity and ease of use.

ODK are a company we have all heard of a no doubt have tried one of the waxes but they are branching out into providing a total car cleaning and protection range so its going to be interesting to see how the new shampoo performs.:thumb:

*The Product:*

The Product supplied comes in a dumpy looking 500ml PET bottle with a rather smart looking label which has all the pertinent information on it.

The actual shampoo is black in colour which for some reason i thought was odd but it looks smart in the bottle and for you smell monkeys out there it has the smell of bubble gum mixed with Cassis, it is very odd but really nice indeed. The liquid was also not too gloopy in consistency which is also good (we have all tried shampoos where you are squeezing the bottle to get it out ).

*ODK say:*

*Jet is a high concentrated pH neutral shampoo that has great cleaning ability aswell as high lubrication, allowing you to clean your vehicle with ease. Jet is wax/sealant safe and will not effect any protection you may already have on the vehicle. Jet has no fillers, no gloss enhancers and wax additives. Use between 1-3 capfuls in a 10 litre bucket, giving great dilution ratios. A great cost effective way to clean your vehicle. *

So in summary its a pure shampoo that wont affect our LSP and dilutes well:thumb:

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper today is the test bed, looking minging as normal 



1st up the car was given the obligatory snow foam treatment using the rather excellent ODK Arctic snow foam (please see the review here:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371396)



This was left to dwell for 10 minutes, in the intervening time the tricky areas were attacked with a brush and the wash buckets were prepared.

In this instance i decided on a dose of 20ml, normally my standard dose is 30 ml (or a glug) but i decided to test out how dilutable Jet is.

The wash bucket was then topped up with warm water, there were loads of suds and the pleasant smell continued to fill the air:thumb:



And a quick burst from the PW into the bucket made the amount of suds a bit uncontrollable :lol:

The car was then rinsed off ready for washing operations to commence.



Using a Dooka wash pad and starting at the top of the car you could feel straight away that this shampoo was something good :thumb:



The pad glided over the panels with ease and at no point did it feel like it was slowing down yet you could really feel the surface of the panels in the process, the trend continued around the entire car.



And checking the rinse bucket at the end you could really see how effective Jet has been at cleaning :thumb:



The car was then rinsed, dried and given a quick QD wipeover to finish and was looking pretty sharp :thumb:



*Price:*

£9.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here:http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/product-details.php?page=wash-products&product=wash-products-jet and other ODK stockists.

Considering the product from a value point of view at 20ml per wash you are getting 25 washes from the 500ml bottle at roughly 40p oer wash which for me represents good value for money :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Certainly this is a great shampoo and ticks all the boxes for me:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

ODK Jet is a superb shampoo, it smells great, is well lubricated, cleans well and is pretty good value for money.

For me this ticks all the boxes I would want from a shampoo and in a crowded market place with alot of really good shampoos in it ODK Jet is one of the out standing contenders :thumb:



*Thanks for reading
*:wave:


----------

